# First Jaeger-LeCoultre Purchase - possible to negotiate the price or not?



## User2012 (May 9, 2012)

I am planning to purchase my first Jaeger-LeCoultre. I was considering going to Tourneau or the official Jaeger-LeCoultre boutique. Is it possible to get a price adjustment in any of those stores? Is it possible to get a price adjustment at all? Are there any other stores in New York which I should consider? Is it easier to negotiate the price on a more expensive watch? Please let me know your thoughts and share your experiences. Thank you. P.S. Not interested in doing business with any grey-market dealers or online sellers.


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes, I would expect you generally would be able to negotiate.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

There are there are loads of JLC AD's in NYC; and I say this as visitor to the city. 

Chances are you wont get a decent discount at the boutique, you'll have to check with other AD's for the discount on the RRP. 

The amount of discount you get depends on the demand and supply of the watch. 

Im in Australia but I did try and deal with US based sellers when I bought my Memovox, the best I could get from the US was approx 20% off. Just as well my local guy gave me a price that US dealers could not go near (and this also was when the AUD was buying $1.10 USD). 

What are you after?


----------



## User2012 (May 9, 2012)

Thank you, Foxman2k and Gunnar_917. I am currently looking at: Master Calendar (stainless steel); Master Ultra Thin Réserve de Marche (stainless steel) and at Master Geographic (stainless steel). I haven't seen these watches in person, and my preferences may potentially change. However, if the price adjustment may depend on the specific model, I'd welcome any additional suggestions you can give me regarding the above three. Also, if anyone dealt with NY Tourneau or Jaeger LeCoultre boutique or any ADs in NY and can share their experience, it would also be great. Thank you very much.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

At Tourneau, try to find an SA who hasn't made 'goal', you just might get lucky.


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Tourneau is terrible for discounts.. Kenjo right down the road from Tourneau on 52nd should give you a much better deal, just not 100% sure they sell JLC


----------



## AD76 (Dec 17, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> There are there are loads of JLC AD's in NYC; and I say this as visitor to the city.
> 
> Chances are you wont get a decent discount at the boutique, you'll have to check with other AD's for the discount on the RRP.
> 
> ...


You should definitely get a discount but would not expect much from the boutiques. An authorized dealer should be fine unless you are after something which is a limited edition.

You would be amazed at the price differentials by country. The wild fluctuations in the Aussie dollar has meant that foreign currency (USD, SGD) will go a really long way when purchasing in Australia. I find that the prices of JLC stay fairly stable whilst the Aussie dollar has dropped by nearly 40% in past three years. On top that you will get a tax free refund 10% and should be able to negotiate up to 25% off.

Personally saved a lot compared to buying at home in Singapore... Which is normally very good place to purchase watches. Currency appreciation can work in your favor and would probably also cover a cost of vacation to land down under


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

You should have no problems getting 20-25% off at an AD. I was able to get a slight discount at a boutique.


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

No chance of 20-25% discount at at NYC tourneau


----------



## User2012 (May 9, 2012)

Thank you everyone, for pitching in. Mirabello1, what can I expect from Tourneau in NYC? If I go with other ADs, can I really get a 20% adjustment on a Jaeger watch?


----------



## AD76 (Dec 17, 2015)

Depends on the dealer... 25% is certainly possible. Not sure on the USA.


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

User2012 said:


> Thank you everyone, for pitching in. Mirabello1, what can I expect from Tourneau in NYC? If I go with other ADs, can I really get a 20% adjustment on a Jaeger watch?


Tourneau in NYC area 10% max on a JLC, but then you will also have to pay the 8.75% sales tax.. 20% from a independent AD , but not many in NY area, if it was me I would use an online AD and speak to them live for the best discount


----------



## Knisse (Mar 7, 2013)

It might be different here in Denmark, but i am fairly certain that it would be looked upon quite strangely if i tried to haggle the price down 20-25% at any authorized dealers. That is sometimes the price you end up paying on the used market so it seems to be a quite high reduction for a brand new watch.

But, honestly, there is nothing to stop you from trying except the fear of getting a snobbish reply from a sales person. If you go for it i would recommend trying to ask either someone that looks like the owner or a senior employee, new staff would not dare unless there is a company policy.


----------



## AD76 (Dec 17, 2015)

Knisse said:


> It might be different here in Denmark, but i am fairly certain that it would be looked upon quite strangely if i tried to haggle the price down 20-25% at any authorized dealers. That is sometimes the price you end up paying on the used market so it seems to be a quite high reduction for a brand new watch.
> 
> But, honestly, there is nothing to stop you from trying except the fear of getting a snobbish reply from a sales person. If you go for it i would recommend trying to ask either someone that looks like the owner or a senior employee, new staff would not dare unless there is a company policy.


It's definitely different in other markets... it's your hard earned $$$ and i would not be concerned with snobbish sales people. It's ironic that they are only "selling" the products and yet they maintain an air of superiority. Not the case in most Asia-Pacific countries. Authorised dealers do have a very large investment to carry a wide range of stock in a prime store location and can understand they don't like being screwed down too much on price however i am sure they also like to have long-term customers buying multiple watches.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

AD76 said:


> You should definitely get a discount but would not expect much from the boutiques. An authorized dealer should be fine unless you are after something which is a limited edition.
> 
> You would be amazed at the price differentials by country. The wild fluctuations in the Aussie dollar has meant that foreign currency (USD, SGD) will go a really long way when purchasing in Australia. I find that the prices of JLC stay fairly stable whilst the Aussie dollar has dropped by nearly 40% in past three years. On top that you will get a tax free refund 10% and should be able to negotiate up to 25% off.
> 
> Personally saved a lot compared to buying at home in Singapore... Which is normally very good place to purchase watches. Currency appreciation can work in your favor and would probably also cover a cost of vacation to land down under


Yep! Including getting the GST back, I ended up getting about 34% off mine.

OP if you really want to know what discounts you can get and where - you will have to do it the old fashioned way - Go there in person. You can try phoning and email but nothing beats going in person because that way they will know you are serious about the purchase.

As much as we can tell you, it will never be an accurate because you can't just say "oh I read you gave xxx a yy% discount" and expect the same. You will have to do your own schmoozing and homework. A lot can also just depend on plain luck you have on the day.


----------



## SUPAN (Jan 20, 2016)

Gunnar_917 said:


> There are there are loads of JLC AD's in NYC; and I say this as visitor to the city.
> 
> Chances are you wont get a decent discount at the boutique, you'll have to check with other AD's for the discount on the RRP.
> 
> ...


You got a PM mate!

Need a Memovox


----------



## SUPAN (Jan 20, 2016)

AD76 said:


> It's definitely different in other markets... it's your hard earned $$$ and i would not be concerned with snobbish sales people. It's ironic that they are only "selling" the products and yet they maintain an air of superiority. Not the case in most Asia-Pacific countries. Authorised dealers do have a very large investment to carry a wide range of stock in a prime store location and can understand they don't like being screwed down too much on price however i am sure they also like to have long-term customers buying multiple watches.


You got a Pm too ..

Need guide to save some $ for my first JLC


----------

